# amarre portuario/ atracar un yate



## Maitex

Hola/Hi

Podríais ayudarme a traducir la siguiente frase:

"conseguir un amarre para atracar el yate en el puerto"

mi intento: "to obtain a ¿? to berth the yacht in the harbour?

Gracias


----------



## frida-nc

Hola Maitex:

Sale en el diccionario:
*amarre* 
*I* _m (acto)_ mooring: *el amarre de los barcos fue más difícil de lo que se preveía,* mooring the boats was more difficult than we had thought
*II* _m (sitio)_ moorings: *la nave se soltó de su amarre,* the ship's moorings came untied


----------



## Isleta

Hola:
Puedes usar "berth".
Sería: "To get a berth in the harbour/port".


----------



## k-in-sc

What about "to get a slip to dock/berth the yacht in the harbor"?


----------



## cirrus

k-in-sc said:


> What about "to get a slip to dock/berth the yacht in the harbor"?


That sounds a bit of a mouthful to me. A mooring means tying up to a buoy, a berth implies you tie up to a pontoon or the quay.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, what about "get a berth" vs. "get a slip"? I'm thinking of marinas, where they seem to call them slips. Maybe that's just here.


----------



## cirrus

Slip for me makes me think about the things they use to launch newly built boats so perhaps you're right and that usage is more an American thing.


----------



## k-in-sc

Here "slip" is definitely a place at a marina to keep your boat:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22slip+rental%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
What I don't know is if there's a difference between that and "berth." Is "slip" used more for lakes, for instance? "Berth" sounds more seafaring.


----------



## cirrus

A slot in a marina is called a berth. I can't say I have come across slips meaning berths, so I can't say whether or not it is more of a freshwater word.  

Looking at the original Spanish: "conseguir un amarre para atracar el yate en el puerto;" to my mind that doesn't specify whether it is a mooring or a berth where you can park the boat alongside a pontoon, or a quay as in a marina. It could even be a swinging mooring.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, I hadn't thought of that. Then how do you get out to your boat? Sounds like a pain!
No, a slip definitely is a little ''parking space" at the dock:
http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&biw=1035&bih=648&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=boatslip&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## cirrus

k-in-sc said:


> Hmm, I hadn't thought of that. Then how do you get out to your boat? Sounds like a pain!
> http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...1&sa=1&q=boatslip&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


It is, either you stay on board and crack open the wine or if you are of a determined nature, you end up getting out the inflatable and rolling the ladder over the side hoping you don't get too wet in the process.


----------



## pacosancas

Hi,

I'd also say *to get a berth in the harbour.*


----------

